# Ghosts of 1869!



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the hurler for the 1869 Cincinnati Redstockings




This is 4 players as they vanish back to the past.




And the ghost of a player next to the umpire.

ALl taken this past Sunday at a Vintage Base Ball League match at which the Redstockings of Cincinnati did visit and vanquish the Capitol City Reapers 10-7 in nine innings.

LWW


----------



## anicole (Aug 9, 2005)

If you build it . . . they will come!   


Nice!


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 9, 2005)

HAHA someone had to say that..


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 9, 2005)

very nice work, i would love to see such an event. thanks a lot for sharing. do you have more from that day?


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> very nice work, i would love to see such an event. thanks a lot for sharing. do you have more from that day?



Is 144 enough?

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Bats.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

The Bench.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Center field.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Stufflocker.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Can of corn.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

D'oh!

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Post game.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Good hit.
LWW


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

Fun series! Love your ghostly shots. :thumbup: 

What equipment did you use?


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

What a rip.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Ground ball.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

A bit high.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

I got it.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

The Juggler.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

A VERRRY old bat.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Left field.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

> Fun series! Love your ghostly shots.
> 
> What equipment did you use?



Thanks, I see you found them without the link.

I'm still posting pics.

I'll post details at the end.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Just a popup.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

I have been a baseball fan since I can remember and a history major/buff my whole life and have studiesd the game of base ball, as it was called then...2 words, and I never knew until Sunday that by the original rules of the professional game that after a runner crossed the plate they had to go to the official scorer's table and ring the bell to tally the score.

They could no longer be tagged out but if they did not ring the bell before the 1st pitch to the next batter the tally (tey weren't called runs until 1876) didn't count.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This was the vintage vendor returning to duty.

Victuals consisted of fried chicken and fresh squeezed lemonade.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

This is why 1st basemen have always been called "stretch".

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

And if you must have color I did shoot 1 roll.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Good swing.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

He's out.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

I got it!

LWW


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

LWW said:
			
		

> Thanks, I see you found them without the link.
> 
> I'm still posting pics.
> 
> ...


 Yep; I acted on a hunch you'd start here. :razz:

um...you're not planning on posting all 144 images, are you? Just curious.


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Just some oddballs.

Notice how the ball is not seamed like a modern baseball. It is between a baseball and softball in size and hardness.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

The official scorekeeper and fine taker.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

> Yep; I acted on a hunch you'd start here.
> 
> um...you're not planning on posting all 144 images, are you? Just curious.



I'm a photographer, I don't show anybody my mistakes.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

The umpire.

Here is where the game is most changed.

If the umpire was unsure as to whether you were safe or out...he would ask the 2 involved players.

If they disagreed the call would go to the official scorekeeper who would then be fined $0.50.

The umpire also assessed fines for cursing at $0.25 per curse.

LWW


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

LWW said:
			
		

> I'm a photographer, I don't show anybody my mistakes.
> 
> LWW


 ah, that's good info. :thumbup: Rock on.


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

And last, you can't have a base ball game without scratching.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

All pictures were taken with either this:






or this:






pictures were taken on Kodak 400 speed black and white or 100 speed color without light meter and hand held.

LWW


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 9, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> very nice work, i would love to see such an event. thanks a lot for sharing. *do you have more from that day*?


 
well well, i see you took my question in a literal manner.


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

Awesome, I have a Contaflex Super BC which I've only shot a couple rolls through, so far. Built like a little brick!

Looks like yours did you proud that day.


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

> well well, i see you took my question in a literal manner.



I aims to please.

LWW


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm also a big baseball fan (or base ball), but don't have the history you do, this was an interesting post.  Thanks for sharing.  Love the bits about the bell, tallies, and fines.  B&W does a lot more for me, really brings out the vintage nature of the event.


----------



## LWW (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks. I'm a big B&W fan also. It makes it look as our mind's eye perceives it would look.

LWW


----------

